# Oxydrive ebike kit



## Grahamkfisk (16 Nov 2017)

Hello everyone!
I am thinking of buying this oxydrive ebike kit on ebay... what do people think? Is it a good kit to get?
Its listed as '250w ebike conversion kit + 36v 13ah battery relisted'.

The amount of choices is somewhat baffling!
Thanks 
Graham


----------

